# Questions bout Cooling GA16DET



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

ok just a few questions... im just curious what are some normal coolant temps for most of you.. right now.. if im driving.. my car stays at about 177F even at 14psi. at idle it'll stay at about 195F... is that rather good or normal? also... is there a thermostat i can swap so that the fans kick on sooner?


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

sounds fine to me...why would you want the fans to come on sooner? cooler isn't always better you know... If you really, REALLY want your engine to run cooler run a low temp thermostat around 160deg.


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

Temps sound fine to me, I agree with the above post. Mine runs much hotter where it gets up to 210 or so. Even higher if I have the AC running, it's hot and I'm in traffic.
I have a stock radiator though.


----------



## fkmfkm (Apr 29, 2005)

I have some related question here..

I there is a GA16DET 200+ whp....how long can it run for full boost ? cause i was told these turbos can run for 5 minutes only.. ???


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

uhh...what are you talking about? 200whp can be done all day long, every day, every month...whoever told you that "these turbos"(which turbos?) "can only run for 5 minutes" is a complete retard. Define full boost... 14-15psi is right around where a t25 or t28 peaks out at anyways, is that what you mean by "full boost"?


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

chris859 said:


> uhh...what are you talking about? 200whp can be done all day long, every day, every month...whoever told you that "these turbos"(which turbos?) "can only run for 5 minutes" is a complete retard. Define full boost... 14-15psi is right around where a t25 or t28 peaks out at anyways, is that what you mean by "full boost"?


.64 A/R T25's peak around 13 psi, you can push T28's a little further


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> ok just a few questions... im just curious what are some normal coolant temps for most of you.. right now.. if im driving.. my car stays at about 177F even at 14psi. at idle it'll stay at about 195F... is that rather good or normal? also... is there a thermostat i can swap so that the fans kick on sooner?


Stock t-stat opens at 170. Your temps. are fine overall. The stock fans come on at 196 and will bring the temps down to about 185ish. 

A lower t-stat will not make the fans come on sooner, they will still be on at 196. A lower t-stat is not really helpful in yoru case, your temps. are fine.


----------



## fkmfkm (Apr 29, 2005)

chris859 said:


> uhh...what are you talking about? 200whp can be done all day long, every day, every month...whoever told you that "these turbos"(which turbos?) "can only run for 5 minutes" is a complete retard. Define full boost... 14-15psi is right around where a t25 or t28 peaks out at anyways, is that what you mean by "full boost"?



Its just my alfa fren's saying that turbo engines can't do 220km/h for hours...


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

fkmfkm said:


> Its just my alfa fren's saying that turbo engines can't do 220km/h for hours...


You'll run out of fuel before you have to worry about that...

Tell him to STFU


----------



## fkmfkm (Apr 29, 2005)

asleepz said:


> You'll run out of fuel before you have to worry about that...
> 
> Tell him to STFU



haha okok...

so my GA16DET on the way....!!!


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

fkmfkm said:


> Its just my alfa fren's saying that turbo engines can't do 220km/h for hours...


the "old school" f1 cars did  for example

more pics here


----------



## fkmfkm (Apr 29, 2005)

javierb14 said:


> the "old school" f1 cars did  for example
> 
> more pics here



Ha ha ok...just i dont really understand what he meant...


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

so what are you guys seeing for oil temperatures on your boosted 1.6 motors?
-dave


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

I've seen as high as 220, but this is usually in traffic, when it's hot out. During long drives, I think it usually peaks a little under 210.


----------



## SubaruBlue200sx (Mar 21, 2004)

aminidab said:


> I've seen as high as 220, but this is usually in traffic, when it's hot out. During long drives, I think it usually peaks a little under 210.



well mine used to stay about 177-180 while driving.. and at idle.. temps never got higher then 195...

after my new head was installed... temps stay at about 194 all the time.. while driving it'll bounce around as low as 186 to 195... definately higher then before.

at idle though.. fans kick on at 195. but the temp does not go down.. it'll jump up to about 199...but gradualy go down to about 194ish.. but from my knowledge when the fans kick on.. it should bring the temp down to 185ish.. and the fans turn off...


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

SubaruBlue200sx said:


> well mine used to stay about 177-180 while driving.. and at idle.. temps never got higher then 195...
> 
> after my new head was installed... temps stay at about 194 all the time.. while driving it'll bounce around as low as 186 to 195... definately higher then before.
> 
> at idle though.. fans kick on at 195. but the temp does not go down.. it'll jump up to about 199...but gradualy go down to about 194ish.. but from my knowledge when the fans kick on.. it should bring the temp down to 185ish.. and the fans turn off...


HEHE, he was asking for oil temps....


----------

